# Non fa niente



## -RaggioDiSole-

Hola!! Come potrei tradurre in spagnolo 'non fa niente'? ho cercato un pò ma non mi sembrava che ci fossero thread simili.. Grazie per l'aiuto!
Besos


----------



## irene.acler

Forse "no importa", "no hay problema"?


----------



## -RaggioDiSole-

Graaaaazie mille!


----------



## irene.acler

Prego. Comunque aspetta la conferma (o smentita) di qualche nativo, non vorrei dire fesserie


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Prego. Comunque aspetta la conferma (o smentita) di qualche nativo, non vorrei dire fesserie


 
Hola Irene:

¿cuándo se usa la expresión? ¿es el sentido de "no pasa nada" o "no te preocupes"? 

Dame algún ejemplillo. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## -RaggioDiSole-

Hem...già fatto! anche a me suonava bene 'no hay problema' quindi alla fine ho utilizzato quello, sperando che sia giusto


----------



## rudmi

-RaggioDiSole- said:


> Hola!! Come potrei tradurre in spagnolo 'non fa niente'? ho cercato un pò ma non mi sembrava che ci fossero thread simili.. Grazie per l'aiuto!
> Besos


Urge contesto


----------



## -RaggioDiSole-

Era en el sentido de 'no te preocupes'..
'Non ti preoccupare se domani non ci possiamo vedere, non fa nulla...'
credo andasse bene utilizzare 'no hay problema', no?
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Antpax

-RaggioDiSole- said:


> Era en el sentido de 'no te preocupes'..
> 'Non ti preoccupare se domani non ci possiamo vedere, non fa nulla...'
> credo andasse bene utilizzare 'no hay problema', no?
> Grazie a tutti!


 
Hola:

Si "non fa niente" = "non ti preoccupare", sí, puedes usar "no hay problema si mañana no puedes venir". También puedes decir "no pasa nada si mañana..."

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Ant, efectivamente el sentido es "no pasa nada", "no te preocupes". 
Un ejemplillo:

A: Maria, potresti andare al supermercato a prendere il latte?
B: Mi dispiace, Sandra, ma non posso, devo andare dal medico..
A: Ah, va bene, non fa niente/non fa nulla, ci andrò io più tardi.
(O sea, no te preocupes, no pasa nada)


----------



## -RaggioDiSole-

Perfetto!!! Grazie dei consigli e della velocità...  Salu2!


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Ant, efectivamente el sentido es "no pasa nada", "no te preocupes".
> Un ejemplillo:
> 
> A: Maria, potresti andare al supermercato a prendere il latte?
> B: Mi dispiace, Sandra, ma non posso, devo andare dal medico..
> A: Ah, va bene, non fa niente/non fa nulla, ci andrò io più tardi.
> (O sea, no te preocupes, no pasa nada)


 
Ya queda claro entonces. Grazie mille. "No hay problema" estaría bien, aunque personalmente prefiero "no pasa nada", pero es una cosa mía.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Vale. Y "no importa" ¿queda bien o no?


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Vale. Y "no importa" ¿queda bien o no?


 
Sí, queda bien decir "Vale, no importa, ya iré luego". 

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## neutrino2

Hay otros casos en los que se puede usar "da igual", verdad?
Ejemplo:

Tizio non ti ha più chiamato. Sei triste?
Non fa niente, in fondo non mi interessava molto.

Fulanito no ha vuelto a llamarte. ¿Estás triste?
Da igual, en el fondo no me interesaba mucho.

¿Estáis de acuerdo?


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Hay otros casos en los que se puede usar "da igual", verdad?
> Ejemplo:
> 
> Tizio non ti ha più chiamato. Sei triste?
> Non fa niente, in fondo non mi interessava molto.
> 
> Fulanito no ha vuelto a llamarte. ¿Estás triste?
> Da igual, en el fondo no me interesaba mucho.
> 
> ¿Estáis de acuerdo?


 
Ciao Neu,

Sì, in questo contesto si può dire così.  Sí, en el contexto que pones, puedes decir "da igual/no importa/no pasa nada"

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## salmantina94

*C*iao! *I*o sono spagnola e quando uso "non fa niente", io dico "no pasa nada" ovunque puoi usare anche quelle espressioni che hanno scritto sotto  sper che sia di aiuto!


----------



## francisgranada

neutrino2 said:


> ...  Da igual, en el fondo no me interesaba mucho.


In generale, "da igual" lo tradurrei piuttosto con "fa lo stesso", ma in questo contesto concreto non c'è troppa differenza.


----------



## Rafacastellano

Sí, todas las expresiones de ese tipo son adecuadas: no pasa nada, no hay problema, da lo mismo, es igual... 

empleadas en un tono de voz de "serenidad, disculpa, complicidad". 

- ¡ No tengo cambio ! Lo siento. ¿Puedo pagar con un billete de 50 euros?
- Ok, no ha problema, no pasa nada... ¡No problem!

Saludos


----------

